# How do I read what the current CV settings are?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I am using an NCE PowerCab. How do I read the current CV settings? I have no issues setting them.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

tkruger said:


> I am using an NCE PowerCab. How do I read the current CV settings? I have no issues setting them.


Set your system to Programme on programing track...then set it to programme a CV...enter the CV number and it will show you the CV#


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Genetk44 said:


> Set your system to Programme on programing track...then set it to programme a CV...enter the CV number and it will show you the CV#


Thanks, I have been programming on the main recently. I guess that is the issue then. I knew there was a way just could not find it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I do not know of any system offhand that allows you to read back CV's on the main, only to program them.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I've always tried to stay away from programming on the main, thus I have a short section that is on the layout that can be isolated and switched to being a programming track. Of course I have used just a piece of flex track with alligator clips also. But if possible I would use JMRI decoder pro (PC or MAC). It makes things so much easier and it keeps a nice record of your engines and what the CV's are all set to. I haven't tried speed matching but I think the JMRI software also makes that easier.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Lemonhawk said:


> I've always tried to stay away from programming on the main, thus I have a short section that is on the layout that can be isolated and switched to being a programming track. Of course I have used just a piece of flex track with alligator clips also. But if possible I would use JMRI decoder pro (PC or MAC). It makes things so much easier and it keeps a nice record of your engines and what the CV's are all set to. I haven't tried speed matching but I think the JMRI software also makes that easier.


I was doing all of my initial setup on a program track. Currently though I have changed to doing it on the main since it is easier when speed matching to locomotives. Just change CV, retry a few laps, repeat till done. After an afternoon of this I had forgotten that the other method had a few additional features.


----------

